# 20" Phantom



## rlhender (Feb 19, 2013)

Almost ready for paint...I have a locking springer fork cut down to fit now....


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 19, 2013)

*Nice*

I'm admiring your 36 spoke s2's. Did you chrome your fenders or used aftermarket?


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 20, 2013)

*awesome...*

Looks great.
I love assembled bikes before the paint. Like a car build.
What kind of tires do you have there and what colors are you thinking about?
Can't wait to see the finish product!

Greg M.


----------



## rlhender (Feb 20, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> I'm admiring your 36 spoke s2's. Did you chrome your fenders or used aftermarket?




Fenders were NOS painted that I had stanless nickel plated..all chrome will be done to match..It will be painted to match my 24 and 26" Black Phantoms.  As far as the chrome S2's I have two crippled Stingray's


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 20, 2013)

As far as the chrome S2's I have two crippled Stingray's[/QUOTE]
Must be 63's and 64's, are ya parting out?


----------



## rlhender (Feb 22, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> As far as the chrome S2's I have two crippled Stingray's



Must be 63's and 64's, are ya parting out?[/QUOTE]

I sold one of them already with a Blueband added, the other violet 64 I am giving to my paint guy for a custom build he wants to do.

I do have a really nice Lime August 64 that I could be talked out of.

Rick


----------



## krate-mayhem (Feb 27, 2013)

*Tank*

Hi that is a great looking project,is the tank custom made,thanks for any info.


----------



## rlhender (Feb 27, 2013)

krate-mayhem said:


> Hi that is a great looking project,is the tank custom made,thanks for any info.




The tank is fiberglass from Memory Lane 
Rick


----------

